# How do ATI graphic cards work on linux ??

## Gabriel_Blake

I'm about to upgrade (change) my laptop. I have to choose between nvidia optimus - which doesn't work on linux at all - and ATI cards - which I've heard don't work well on linux. Or do they ?

----------

## rh1

My home system uses ati. It's always worked good for me on linux. I haven't really had any performance issues. The main problem i've had is the closed sources ati-drivers lagging behind the newest versions of xorg. Sometimes you end up either having to mask newer xorg or unmask beta version of ati-drivers. Be careful if your buying a just released card as it might not be compatible yet. I'd check the ati website for cards supported by the latest version.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

I was waiting for more replies, but yours is sufficient  :Smile: 

Thanks. I'll go with the Radeon 5650 laptop :]

----------

## kingfame_147

I got a HD 5750 at my computer.

I would suggest that you use the opensource radeon driver and not the closed source ati driver. The opensource driver works really really good nowerdays.

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> I would suggest that you use the opensource radeon driver and not the closed source ati driver. The opensource driver works really really good nowerdays.

 

I was sold on using open-source driver, everything was going great, right up till i tried to run games in wine. It would run at maybe 1 or 2 fps. Basically games were unplayable. Last time i tried was over summer with intergrated ati 3200HD. Until that changes i'll stick with closed source driver.

----------

## kingfame_147

 *rh1 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I would suggest that you use the opensource radeon driver and not the closed source ati driver. The opensource driver works really really good nowerdays. 
> 
> I was sold on using open-source driver, everything was going great, right up till i tried to run games in wine. It would run at maybe 1 or 2 fps. Basically games were unplayable. Last time i tried was over summer with intergrated ati 3200HD. Until that changes i'll stick with closed source driver.

 

I can't test that for you because I don't play games and have no game to try :/

Linux games are working without a problem.

----------

## chithanh

The problem with wine on amd64 systems is that wine is a 32 bit application. This makes upgrading mesa for wine harder, if you are not satisfied with the version from emul-linux-x86-opengl.

----------

